# GuFi Hechtcombo gesucht!



## Nexil (15. Mai 2022)

Moin liebe Leute,

ich suche wie schon im Titel geschrieben eine Rute+Rolle zum Gummifischen und auch nur zum Gummifischen auf Hecht. Habe bereits einer kürzere Twitchrute und eine UL. Will nun gezielt auf Hechte und eventuell große Barsche als Beifang. Als Köder sind mir die GuFi von Zeck ins Auge gefallen, weil man dort auch alles relativ übersichtlich zusammengestellt bekommt als Neuling. Dachte an 15-25cm für den Anfang. Ich fische meistens in den Niederlanden weil ich grenznah wohne und dort immer wieder neue Gewässer recht umstandslos erkunden kann. Ich bin exklusiver Wanderangler und somit steht für mich fest, dass ich eine 2,7m Rute suche. Rolle hab ich bisher bei Daiwa gute Erfahrungen gemacht und tendiere hier bereits zu einer Exceler 4000 LT. Bei den Ruten hab ich zwar einiges ergoogelt aber werde da auch mal selber noch probewedeln müssen. Wg denke ich 80g sollte ideal sein, wenn man sich an größere Köder rantraut, die derzeitigen Combos die ich mir zurechtgelegt habe liegen zwischen 30-60g Gesamtgewicht. Liege ich bei Jigköpfen im Bereich 10-18g adäquat zu den Gewässern? Gesamtbudget liegt bei ca. 300€, bin für Vorschläge offen.

Lg Felix


----------



## Taxidermist (15. Mai 2022)

Herzlich willkommen im AB.
Schön zu sehen, dass du dich schon mit der Materie auseinander gesetzt hast, dies lässt schon schon die präzise Fragestellung erkennen.

Ich habe die Sportex Hydra Speed mit 80gr. WG., allerdings in 2,40m, eine Rute die den Vergleich mit doppelt so teuren Ruten nicht scheuen muss.
Eine rattenschnelle Jigge, die genau in deinem Profil liegt.
Aber bis 25cm Gummi, da brauchst du mehr WG der Rute, 20/21cm ist aber realistisch.








						Sportex Hydra Speed UL2404 240cm 80g
					






					angler-oase.de
				



Diese Rute gibt es auch in 2,70m!
Mittlerweile stehe ich auf die 2,40er Länge, obwohl ich früher auch mit den 2,70er Stöcken rum hantiert habe, ist einfach besser ausbalanciert.
Von der Wurfweite macht es vielleicht 5m Unterschied aus, wenn überhaupt.
Bei dem Preis kannst du vielleicht etwas mehr in die Rolle investieren, obwohl die gewählte Daiwa schon in Ordnung geht!
Es gibt gerade einen Modellwechsel bei diesen Ruten, der Unterschied ist aber marginal und beruht nur auf farblichen Akzenten.

Jürgen


----------



## Nexil (15. Mai 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Herzlich willkommen im AB.
> Schön zu sehen, dass du dich schon mit der Materie auseinander gesetzt hast, dies lässt schon schon die präzise Fragestellung erkennen.
> 
> Ich habe die Sportex Hydra Speed mit 80gr. WG., allerdings in 2,40m, eine Rute die den Vergleich mit doppelt so teuren Ruten nicht scheuen muss.
> ...


Hey Danke für deinen Vorschlag tatsächlich gehört die Hydra zu den Modellen die ich bisher im Auge hatte und tatsächlich schon so etwas wie der Favorit ist, zumindest auf dem Papier. Preise scheinen aktuell auch zum Teil im Angebot. Die Rolle ja was mich überzeugt war der eingeschraubte Griff, ich wüsste nicht was dann z.b. bei der Fuego noch besser ist, zumal ich das Schwarz bevorzuge. Aber wie gesagt bin für Tipps dankbar, hatte zb auch gutes über Penn Rollen gelesen.


----------



## Taxidermist (15. Mai 2022)

Nexil schrieb:


> Aber wie gesagt bin für Tipps dankbar, hatte zb auch gutes über Penn Rollen gelesen.


Penn Rollen haben definitiv eine schlechtere Wicklung, sind vielleicht etwas robuster, obwohl dies (Wicklung) in der WG Klasse eigentlich keine Rolle spielt, weil ausreichend schwere Köder die Schnur auch von der Rolle "reißen".
Ich schlage immer gerne die Daiwa BG vor, zu der Rute in 3000er Größe.
Selbst fische ich die Rute entweder mit einer Shimano Biomaster 4000, oder einer Aspire FG ebenfalls in 4000er.

Jürgen


----------



## Nexil (15. Mai 2022)

Ok dann werde ich morgen mal beim Händler schauen, ist die BG eine Salzwasserrolle? Ich hatte auch gerade bei Sportex mal gestöbert die heißen dann jetzt wohl Hydra Spirit und sind orange statt grün


----------



## Taxidermist (15. Mai 2022)

Nexil schrieb:


> dann jetzt wohl Hydra Spirit und sind orange statt grün


Genau, so auch meine Infos.
Die scheinen allerdings zur Zeit nicht lieferbar, der Gerlinger hat derzeit nur eine Rute auf Lager, von der gesamten Range.
Da scheint wohl der Container in Shanghai fest zu stecken?
Also wenn du das alte Modell noch irgendwo im Abverkauf bekommst, zu schlagen.

Die BG gibt es mit Magseal und auch ohne dieses, es gibt Leute die vom Magseal abraten, weil es in der Wartung viel aufwändiger ist und diese nur von Daiwa ausgeführt werden kann.
Ich sehe dies anders, die Rolle funktioniert auch wenn dieses magnetisierte Öl mal auslaufen sollte, dann ganz normal wie eben eine Rolle ohne dieses Extra.
Zudem haben die Rollen schon wegen dem Metall Boddy eine gewisse Stabilität, auch von Ausfällen konnte man bisher nichts hören?
Salzwasser ja, so werden sie jedenfalls beworben.
Das ist aber relativ, ohne entsprechende Pflege nach Salzwassereinsatz, werden auch diese Rollen ziemlich schnell "verrotten".

Jürgen


----------



## Nexil (15. Mai 2022)

Die alte ist definitiv online erhältlich, ich hab allerdings über Sportex gesehen, dass ein Händler der ihre Produkte vertreibt, in der Nähe des Angelladens ist den ich morgen aufsuchen wollte. Dort werd ich dann wohl auch mal vorbei und vielleicht kann ich gleich was mitnehmen


----------



## Taxidermist (15. Mai 2022)

Nexil schrieb:


> Dort werd ich dann wohl auch mal vorbei und vielleicht kann ich gleich was mitnehmen


Das kannst du mit Sportex Ruten tatsächlich machen, die kosten überall fast das gleiche Geld, da geht es höchstens um 10 € Differenz.

Jürgen


----------



## Nexil (15. Mai 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Also wenn du das alte Modell noch irgendwo im Abverkauf bekommst, zu schlagen.


Ist die denn erwartbar besser ?


----------



## Taxidermist (15. Mai 2022)

Nexil schrieb:


> Ist die denn erwartbar besser ?


Die neue Serie hat in Deutschland noch niemand gesehen, wenn nicht mal der Gerlinger diese als lieferbar listet?
Dort wurde die Rute ursprünglich bis 31.März als lieferbar gelistet, ist ja nun schon zwei Wochen drüber, was für Lieferschwierigkeiten spricht.
Nach Augenschein ist aber nur die farbliche Gestaltung eine andere, hoffentlich?
Es wäre keine Verbesserung wenn Sportex an der Rute etwas anderes verändert hätte!
Wenn du das neue Modell haben willst, musst du halt abwarten.

Jürgen


----------



## Nexil (15. Mai 2022)

Ok dann ist es mit der Verfügbarkeit sowohl bei Alt als bei Neu zurzeit Mau. Hatte die Tage mit Nippon Tackle telefoniert weil ich eine Major Craft im Auge hatte, die waren immerhin schon in Japan


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Mai 2022)

Dringend nochmal technisch drauf hingewiesen, wie Taxidermist schon schrieb:
Eine Rolle aus der BG-Familie oder ähnliches (Purefishing/Penn Okuma Ryobi u.a.m. haben auch noch sowas). Wenigstens dem Hauptteil/Fuß aus Alu. Beim Rotor ist Kunststoff nicht so schlimm, und bietet beim Gufieren als erleichterte Minimalkonstruktion sogar einen merklichen Anlaufvorteil.

Du willst nicht Kleinfische streicheln und zupfen, sondern musst richtig reinhauen können, sogar auch in auftretende Hänger. Die Rolle soll nicht an einem WE die Grätsche machen.
Die reinen Kunststoffrollen wie Daiwa LT (Zaion,V,DS4,DS5) sind dafür einfach tabu, Shimano mit Wormshaftverlegung und Leichtbau (Ci4,Mg) erst recht.

Habe gestern mit verschiedenen Rollen leichte Schnur aufgespult, nur mit Spanndruck von vlt. 1kg bis etwas mehr.
Eine Kunststoffrolle wie Ninja A 3000 verwindet sich und wackelt beim Aufspulen schon wie ein Lämmerschwanz.  
Die ist immerhin sogar noch derber und robuster gebaut als eine gleich große LT 5000 Schwester.
Eine 3000er Hardbody-Alu Rolle dagegen spult stur wie eine massive Nähmaschine.

Verschwende nicht dein Geld in nicht haltbares Hechtgetackle. Je härter die Wasser- und Grundbedingungen, umso wichtiger ist da Weitsicht.


----------



## Nexil (16. Mai 2022)

Hey zunächst einmal gute Nachrichten konnte nach langem stöbern beim Angelcenter Nordschwaben eine Hydra 2,4m 80g ergattern.



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Dringend nochmal technisch drauf hingewiesen, wie Taxidermist schon schrieb:
> Eine Rolle aus der BG-Familie oder ähnliches (Purefishing/Penn Okuma Ryobi u.a.m. haben auch noch sowas). Wenigstens dem Hauptteil/Fuß aus Alu. Beim Rotor ist Kunststoff nicht so schlimm, und bietet beim Gufieren als erleichterte Minimalkonstruktion sogar einen merklichen Anlaufvorteil.
> 
> Du willst nicht Kleinfische streicheln und zupfen, sondern musst richtig reinhauen können, sogar auch in auftretende Hänger. Die Rolle soll nicht an einem WE die Grätsche machen.
> ...


Würdest du dann die Exceler LT 4000 dann explizit ablehnen? Gibt es dann eine konkrete Empfehlung? Was müsste mein Budget deiner Meinung nach sein?









						Okuma Costum Black CLX-40 Stationärrolle
					

Okuma Costum Black CLX-30 Spinnrolle| Spinnrolle| Angelrolle | Spinnrolle zum Barschangeln, Zanderangeln und Hechtangeln| Stationärrolle| Angelzubehör




					angeljoe-angelshop.de
				




Wäre die was?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Mai 2022)

Nexil schrieb:


> Würdest du dann die Exceler LT 4000 dann explizit ablehnen? Gibt es dann eine konkrete Empfehlung? Was müsste mein Budget deiner Meinung nach sein?


Aber sowas von klar abgelehnt zu diesem Zwecke!


Nexil schrieb:


> Okuma Costum Black CLX-40 Stationärrolle
> 
> 
> Okuma Costum Black CLX-30 Spinnrolle| Spinnrolle| Angelrolle | Spinnrolle zum Barschangeln, Zanderangeln und Hechtangeln| Stationärrolle| Angelzubehör
> ...


Kenne diese Okuma Rolle nicht. Solange da nicht explizit Body aus Aluminium dabei steht, ist das nichts.

Empfehlung, am ehesten wie oben, Daiwa BG (ca. 300g, Body aus Aluminium) die einfache in 3000 für eine -80g Rute. Die hat eine starre  Abschraubkurbel, 
kann einem gefallen oder auch überhaupt nicht.
z.B. bei Askari gibt es auch eine Auswahl nette Ryobis wie die  Ryobi Fishing Safari mit 300g, Body aus Aluminium, Klappkurbel, etwas langsamer übersetzt.


----------



## Nexil (17. Mai 2022)

Daiwa BG Magsealed 3000 Salzwasserrolle, 119,99 €
					

Die neue Daiwa BG Magsealed Meeresrolle lässt das Anglerherz höher schlagen Schon seit der diesjährigen Osaka Fishing Show Produktvorstellung, fiebern wir d




					www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de
				




Ich denke bei dem Angebot werde ich dann zuschlagen


----------



## Taxidermist (17. Mai 2022)

Ich meinte eigentlich die ganz normale BG, warum diese Salzwasser?
Ich sitze gerade am Wasser und hab keinen Bock hier Links einzupflegen.

Jürgen


----------



## Nexil (17. Mai 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich meinte eigentlich die ganz normale BG, warum diese Salzwasser?
> Ich sitze gerade am Wasser und hab keinen Bock hier Links einzupflegen.
> 
> Jürgen


Hey Jürgen,
Ich bin zwar kein Experte aber auch bei der „normalen“ ist immer von Salzwasserresistenz die Rede. Ich glaube das magsealed ist hier der wesentliche Unterschied. Darüberhinaus ist die komplett schwarz was mir einfach deutlich mehr zusagt. 
Bitte lieb sein


----------



## Taxidermist (17. Mai 2022)

Kannst ja mal berichten, 
wenn du die Kombo eingeweiht hast.

Jürgen


----------



## Nexil (17. Mai 2022)

Ja am ersten Juni beginnt dann für mich die Hechtsaison, dann ist auch das Kunstköderverbot in den Niederlanden endlich vorbei . 

Vielen Dank für alle die ihre Erfahrung und Feedback abgegeben haben


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Mai 2022)

Nexil schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar kein Experte aber auch bei der „normalen“ ist immer von Salzwasserresistenz die Rede. Ich glaube das magsealed ist hier der wesentliche Unterschied. Darüberhinaus ist die komplett schwarz was mir einfach deutlich mehr zusagt.


Die ganz schwarze ist auch für mich schöner, habe 2 schwarze Typ-Versionen mit MagSeal, nett wenn es für lau mit kommt.
Eine mit Gold versetzte Spule findet nicht jeder schön.
Für 1 oder 2 Zehner Differenz kann man die schwarzere BG Mag kaufen.
Außerdem gibt es immer wieder kleine Unterschiede bei den Bremsscheiben und der Art der Kurbelverbindung, mit jedem neu aufgelegten Submodell, bunt gewürfelt aus dem zur Verfügung stehenden Rollenbaukasten.
Es steht leider immer zuwenig Detailbeschreibung in den Begleittexten, anscheinend interessiert das bei Daiwa's Werbemachern niemanden wirklich.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Mai 2022)

Nexil schrieb:


> Ich denke bei dem Angebot werde ich dann zuschlagen


Musst dich auch beeilen, die Preisliste zur alten Rollenseite sieht bei Daiwa aktuell so aus und die Rolle taucht nicht mehr in den Listen auf, war nur eine kurze Zeit der Verfügbarkeit. Daiwa liefert die anscheinend nicht mehr weiter an Händler aus.







Die normale BG gibt es weiter, da hat die 3000er schon einen Listenpreis von immerhin 153€, Webpreise ab 105€

Und es gibt auch diese:








						Daiwa BG Red 3000 Spinn & Salzwasser- Meeresrolle, 114,99 €
					

Unserer Meinung nach die höchste Rollenbaukunst zum erschwinglichen Preis, jetzt realisiert von Daiwa mit der neuen BG Red Angelrolle




					www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de


----------



## Nexil (17. Mai 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Musst dich auch beeilen, die Preisliste zur alten Rollenseite sieht bei Daiwa aktuell so aus und die Rolle taucht nicht mehr in den Listen auf, war nur eine kurze Zeit der Verfügbarkeit. Daiwa liefert die anscheinend nicht mehr weiter an Händler aus.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 406792
> 
> ...


Wurde heute Mittag bestellt


----------



## Nexil (17. Mai 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Die ganz schwarze ist auch für mich schöner, habe 2 schwarze Typ-Versionen mit MagSeal, nett wenn es für lau mit kommt.
> Eine mit Gold versetzte Spule findet nicht jeder schön.
> Für 1 oder 2 Zehner Differenz kann man die schwarzere BG Mag kaufen.
> Außerdem gibt es immer wieder kleine Unterschiede bei den Bremsscheiben und der Art der Kurbelverbindung, mit jedem neu aufgelegten Submodell, bunt gewürfelt aus dem zur Verfügung stehenden Rollenbaukasten.
> Es steht leider immer zuwenig Detailbeschreibung in den Begleittexten, anscheinend interessiert das bei Daiwa's Werbemachern niemanden wirklich.


Ich habe auch eine Legalis welche auch Goldteile hat allerdings ist die auf einer Bslzer Diablo x und das passt herrlich zusammen. Da die hydra speed aber in schwarz grün kommt ist eine komplett schwarze Rolle schon schöner. Da bin ich dann auch bereit für Aufpreise. Immerhin war das ein sehr gutes Angebot


----------



## magi (19. Mai 2022)

Bin gespannt auf deine Erfahrungswerte. Die Rute wird gut performen, auch wenn 25 cm bestenfalls noch an der Shallow screw Spass machen werden. Die Rollenauswahl trage ich gedanklich insofern mit, dass die Leichtbaumodelle der bekannten Hersteller  (LT, CI4+ u.a.)  m.E. alle nix an einer anständigen Hechtkombo zu suchen haben. Warum man dann allerdings in einen grundsoliden BG- Panzer statt z.B. in eine angenehm zu fischende Twinpower pg o.ä. investiert wird mir persönlich dauerhaft ein Rätzel bleiben. Nach ein paar Jahren Nutzung geht der Anschaffungspreis doch eh im Grundrauschen unter. Anfänger hin oder her, dieses "Kauf erstmal günstig und wenn es dir Spass macht dann nochmal und nochmal und vielleicht nochmal - bis es dann wirklich passt" konnte ich noch nie nachvollziehen.


----------



## jkc (19. Mai 2022)

Sehr einkommensabhängig würde ich sagen. Wenn ich überall ohne groß zu überlegen das 3 bis 4fache des notwendigen ausgegeben hätte, wäre mein Fuhrpark heute halt auch wesentlich kleiner.
Am Laufverhalten der BG gibt's an sich wenig auszusetzen.
Mag sein, dass die Twinpower besser läuft, allerdings sehe ich da keinen Mehrwert drin, zumindest keinen der 200% Aufpreis wert wäre.

Grüße


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Mai 2022)

magi schrieb:


> statt z.B. in eine angenehm zu fischende Twinpower pg o.ä. investiert wird mir persönlich dauerhaft ein Rätzel bleiben.



Wenn du mir schreibst, wieviel kg Last du rein über die Kurbel deiner Twinpower hochheben und rein damit ausüben kannst, da könnte ich dir was diese Rollentype betrifft vlt. eher zustimmen.
Ansonsten ist nämlich solch ein Panzer beim Durchsetzen der Kurbelpower gut im Vorteil, Shimano hat das wg. dem verwendeten Wormshaft bei den "besseren?" Modellen Getriebemäßig bis heute nicht drauf und knackt sogar öfter bei anliegender NOTwendigkeit, und spielt Rollentechnisch (handliche Spin+Statio) in den wirklich starken Kraftbereichen einfach nicht gut mit. Selbst TP SW stellt sich einfach tot.
Bisher ist deren kurbelkräftiges Topmodell in dem Bereich (handliche Spin+Statio) nämlich die Sahara FI (resp.Sedona/Nasci) gewesen!  Nun ist auch das nicht mehr einfach so.

Und komm mir nicht mit alternativ Pumpen über die Rute  ... das mögen meine Hechte und auch bessere Forellen überhaupt nicht, die sind da giftig allergisch und antworten mit geschicktesten Hakenschleuderlösen. Und die Ruten sind leider recht schnell am Ende, wenn die HT nicht mit 2cm und mehr aus dem Griff kommen, mit 10kg und oft nur 5kg ist da gar nichts mehr.

Damit ist auch nicht die Bremse gemeint, die funktioniert bei Shimano ja gut. Auf dem Ozean im Boot wie allen Wassern ohne fiese Bäume und Felsen (u.a.m.) im Wasser ist das sowieso alles reine nette Drillspielerei und Bremsenkreischerorgie, der wirkliche Hammer hängt eben bei den anschwimmbaren Hindernissen.


----------



## magi (19. Mai 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Sehr einkommensabhängig würde ich sagen. Wenn ich überall ohne groß zu überlegen das 3 bis 4fache des notwendigen ausgegeben hätte, wäre mein Fuhrpark heute halt auch wesentlich kleiner.
> Am Laufverhalten der BG gibt's an sich wenig auszusetzen.
> Mag sein, dass die Twinpower besser läuft, allerdings sehe ich da keinen Mehrwert drin, zumindest keinen der 200% Aufpreis wert wäre.
> 
> Grüße


Du Bedienst ja auch eine grosse Spielwiese


----------



## magi (19. Mai 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wenn du mir schreibst, wieviel kg du rein über die Kurbel deiner Twinpower hochheben und rein damit ausüben kannst, da könnte ich dir was diese Rollentype betrifft vlt. eher zustimmen.
> Ansonsten ist nämlich der Panzer beim Durchsetzen der Kurbelpower gut im Vorteil, Shimano hat das wg. dem verwendeten Wormshaft bei den "besseren" Modellen Getriebemäßig bis heute nicht drauf und knackt sogar öfter bei anliegender NOTwendigkeit, und spielt in den wirklich starken Kraftbereichen einfach nicht mit.
> Und komm mir nicht mit Pumpen über die Rute ... das mögen meine Hechte und auch bessere Forellen überhaupt nicht, die sind da giftig allergisch.
> 
> Damit ist auch nicht die Bremse gemeint, die funktioniert bei Shimano ja gut. Auf dem Ozean im Boot wie allen Wassern ohne fiese Bäume und Felsen (u.a.m.) im Wasser ist das sowieso alles reine nette Drillspielerei, der Hammer hängt bei den Hindernissen.


Nunja, ich kann dir nicht ganz folgen, deine Vergleiche finde ich aber erheiternd-danke dafür! Was spielt es für eine Rolle, wieviel kg ich mit welcher Rolle heben kann???


----------



## Harrie (19. Mai 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wenn du mir schreibst, wieviel kg Last du rein über die Kurbel deiner Twinpower hochheben und rein damit ausüben kannst, da könnte ich dir was diese Rollentype betrifft vlt. eher zustimmen.
> Ansonsten ist nämlich solch ein Panzer beim Durchsetzen der Kurbelpower gut im Vorteil, Shimano hat das wg. dem verwendeten Wormshaft bei den "besseren?" Modellen Getriebemäßig bis heute nicht drauf und knackt sogar öfter bei anliegender NOTwendigkeit, und spielt Rollentechnisch (handliche Spin+Statio) in den wirklich starken Kraftbereichen einfach nicht gut mit. Selbst TP SW stellt sich einfach tot.
> Bisher ist deren kurbelkräftiges Topmodell in dem Bereich (handliche Spin+Statio) nämlich die Sahara FI (resp.Sedona/Nasci) gewesen!  Nun ist auch das nicht mehr einfach so.
> 
> ...


Denk bitte mal darüber nach, warum Multirollen, auch Baitcaster, erfunden worden sind.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Mai 2022)

magi Irgendwie bist du nicht so richtig zentrisch im Thema ...

Es geht nicht um irgendeine Spinangelei, so Zander Barsch etc. da ist alles Chicco mit der TP.

Es geht um Hechtcombo und eben starke Hechtcombo, und das auch noch mit GuFi grundnah und tendenziell viel Hängern.
Man muss also oft Hänger lösen, dazu einfach erstmal lösen probieren über die Combo, die muss da durchhalten.

Dann können richtig kräftige Fische auch jenseits der 100 120 anbeißen, da wird es immer interessant.
Und die gehen gerne in die "Wicken", die kennen ihre Gewässer und Hindernisse eben sehr gut.
Als Uferangeler tut man sich hiermit vielfach schwerer als ein Bootsangler, der im Freiwasser unterwegs viel mehr Drillfreiheit hat.
Über die normale Rute stoppst du losrasende Hechte dann nicht, und zurückholen und erstmal zum umkehren bewegen kostet richtig Kraft.
Es ist einfach so, dass eine starke stabil metallgebaute Rolle mit Excenterverlegung richtig viel Kurbelkraft aufbringen kann, sogar im Bereich einer Multirolle.
Damit kriege ich ganze vollbesetzte Boote (Level bei 500kg) bewegt und auch große Hechte bewegt, sei es in den Kescher oder zur wichtigen Umkehr.

Nicht umsonst springen viele Hechtangler sozusagen klassisch auf eine Multirolle, besonders wenn sie sonst Shimano stationär angeln.
Die Dinger sind aber nichts, wenn man richtig gute Stationärrollen schon gewohnt ist!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Mai 2022)

Harrie schrieb:


> Denk bitte mal darüber nach, warum Multirollen, auch Baitcaster, erfunden worden sind.


Weil man erstmal keine gescheiten Stationärrollen bauen konnte oder bis heute nicht geschafft hat? 

WENN man es erstmal anders gewohnt ist, sind die Dinger sind einfach nur umständlich und lästig,
Der Stand der Superpowerstatios geht auf die Zeit ab 1973/75 zurück, Ryobi Daiwa Omori, da konnte man endlich mit notwendig starken Teilen und immensen Verbessungsschritten so bauen, dass die Süßerwassermultirollen eigentlich schon obsolet wurden.

Sehr interessant ist so nebenbei, dass bis heute keine wirklich großen Innovationsschritte mehr passiert sind. 
Das Endlose Sperrlager kam noch dazu, das ist aber nur tw. eine Verbesserung, die alte Multizahn-Klinkensperre ist gerade bei der schweren Angelei ja bis heute angesagt.
Ein bis heute gebauter Rollentyp ist z.B. die Daiwa GS9, immer noch sehr nachgefragt und unübertroffen.

Ist aber auch sehr einfach und keine weitere Geschmacks-Diskussion wert:
Es gibt die Multi-Liebhaber, und die anderen, die sie nicht mögen und nicht brauchen.


----------



## Harrie (19. Mai 2022)

Dann soll ich das so versetehen, das Du mit Offshoreruten der PE6-8 Klasse auf Hecht fischst, bei deiner voreingestellten Bremseinstellung,
um die Liftingpower zu haben?


----------



## jkc (19. Mai 2022)

Naja, trotzdem ist das alles nix, was ne größere Shimi nicht auch kann. 5000er Biomaster und Twinpower sitzen z.B.auf den Ruten von guten Kollegen und die machen das genauso wie die BG.
Und Multi ist allein aufgrund besserer, weil überschlagsfreierer Wurfperformance bei anfälligen Ködern, alles andere als obsolet im Süßwasser.
Und dann wäre da noch die Geschichte mit dem Schnurdrall, der bei Statios obligatorisch dabei ist.

Grüße


----------



## Taxidermist (19. Mai 2022)

Das ist meine Königin auf der Hydra Speed.
Jürgen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Mai 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Naja, trotzdem ist das alles nix, was ne größere Shimi nicht auch kann. 5000er Biomaster und Twinpower sitzen z.B.auf den Ruten von guten Kollegen und die machen das genau so wie die BG.
> Und Multi ist allein aufgrund besserer, weil überschlagsfreierer Wurfperformance bei anfälligen Ködern, alles andere als obsolet im Süßwasser.
> 
> Grüße


Stimmt beides zu 90%, aber nicht ganz.
add 1) Klar, bemerkte man ja nur bei echter Ausnutzung. ABER: Die gleich groß/schwere BG hat mehr Reservepower.
add 2) Verbreitet ja, mit der Multi direkt regelbar. ABER: das geht noch viel superber mit Statio, bedarf nur einer klitzekleinen Innovation mittels Wechselspule.


----------



## magi (19. Mai 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> magi Irgendwie bist du nicht so richtig zentrisch im Thema ...
> 
> Es geht nicht um irgendeine Spinangelei, so Zander Barsch etc. da ist alles Chicco mit der TP.
> 
> ...


Naja, zumindest hab ich eine tw pg 4000 selbst im Einsatz und bilde mir ein  zumindest grundsätzlich etwas mitreden zu können. Der 120+Hecht steht allerdings noch aus. Davon ab, weisen die meisten guten Hechtgewässer, die ich kenne hier in meiner Region grundnah einen mehr oder weniger starken Pflanzenbewuchs auf--> klassischen grundnahes Jiggen ist da oft eh nur zeitlich beschränkt oder garnicht möglich. Zudem macht grundnahes jiggen auch mMm nur Sinn, wenn die Hecht dort stehen. Sei's drum, wer derart hartnäckige Hänger stets über Rute und Rolle löst wird vermutlich öfter eine neue Statio brauchen. Und da macht es sicherlich mehr Sinn, auch mit Blick in die Zukunft, günstig bzw. andere Rollen zu kaufen  Eine Frage hab ich noch; bei derartig angelfeindlichen Gewässern, was für haken/vorfächer verwendest du, wenn du solche fights gewinnen musst? Da schließt sich doch alles unter einer ST66-Qualität aus, oder?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Mai 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 406948
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die war ja auch richtig gut , hätte mich fast mal wieder für Shimano schwach gemacht ...  

Ich habe aber auch direkt daneben beim Händler festgestellt:
Fast die Stabilität einer RedArc , bei sehr nettem Lauf ab Werk. Die selektierte rote Vorführrolle aber eben auch.
Die Übersetzung von 1:4,8 ist sowieso SUPER, was Haltbarkeit und einigermaßen Kurbelkraft betrifft.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Mai 2022)

magi schrieb:


> Eine Frage hab ich noch; bei derartig angelfeindlichen Gewässern, was für haken/vorfächer verwendest du, wenn du solche fights gewinnen musst? Da schließt sich doch alles unter ein ST66 aus, oder?


Dafür reicht auch Korea Ware aus, ich bin eh Selberschleifer und Selberknüpperer und Tester meiner Montagen.

Bei mir sind die Hecht meistens auf Sauerstoff-Dope (außer jetziges Trockenwetter  ) und sehr geschläut, was Angler, Touri-Angler-Massen, Beanglungsintensität, Hakenkontakte und Drillfinten betrifft.
Das ist sicher nicht der Stand überall. Ich frage mich ja immer öfter, ob (video-)gezeigte gedrillte Hechte wirklich von derselben Art seien ...


----------



## magi (19. Mai 2022)

Ok, die mir bekannte Korea-Ware biege ich mit der Stroft ab 13 kg aufwärts auf...


----------



## Taxidermist (19. Mai 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Die war ja auch richtig gut , hätte mich fast mal wieder für Shimano schwach gemacht ...
> 
> Ich habe aber auch direkt daneben beim Händler festgestellt:
> Fast die Stabilität einer RedArc , bei sehr nettem Lauf ab Werk. Die selektierte rote Vorführrolle aber eben auch.
> Die Übersetzung von 1:4,8 ist sowieso SUPER, was Haltbarkeit und einigermaßen Kurbelkraft betrifft.


Die habe ich hier im Board von einem Holländer ausm Kofferaum raus gekauft, günstig (200€).
Auf dem Karton, dass optimistische Preisschild mit 485€! 

Jürgen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Mai 2022)

magi schrieb:


> Ok, die mir bekannte Korea-Ware biege ich mit der Stroft ab 13 kg aufwärts auf...


Du bringst da weitere sehr interessante Experimente ins Spiel,
das korrekte Haken aufbiegen ist sozusagen die Königsdisziplin des Hechtcombo-Tunings 
oder auch bei leichteren Combos!


----------



## jkc (19. Mai 2022)

Aber doch nicht über die Rolle hoffe ich


----------



## magi (19. Mai 2022)

Geht nur mit nem RED ARC Getriebsatz-tuning, das ich nachträglich in meiner Twin Power verbaut habe. So habe ich auch die havarierte Moornixe hier aus der Mülheimer Ruhr geholt. Aber pssst, das bleibt unter uns


----------



## Schnuddi (22. Mai 2022)

Hab hier ne Super Hechtcombo von Westin mit ner BG3000 und Geflecht und Futteral
_Edit by Mod!
Angebote gehören in die Bord-Kleinanzeigen!_


----------



## Nexil (28. Mai 2022)

Hallöchen, wollte schonmal eine erste Rückmeldung geben. Habe der Unterhaltung im speziellen jetzt nicht weiter folgen können. Also zunächst scheint die Kombi auch sehr gut ausbalanciert zu sein am 1.6 wird sie dann eingeweiht und ich werde nochmal berichten.
Ich habe allerdings noch eine weitere Combo die ich mir zulegen wollte und habe gedacht vielleicht pack ich das gleich hier rein bevor ich was neues eröffne.
Diesmal gehts in die andere Richtung und zwar soll es eine BC Jerke sein weil sich das einfach schöner angeln lässt wenn man am Entwässerungsgraben oder dergleichen punktgenau werden mag. Auch hier natürlich auf Hecht primär. Länge sollte natürlich kurz sein zum jerken allerdings wäre ein Griff um die 40cm und gerne länger schon was feines. Habe hierzu von Savage Gear die Sg4 gesehen mit 46cm und einem WG im Bereich bis 80g. Passende Rollen haben die zu der Serie auch gleich dabei. Allerdings bin ich bei den BC Sachen noch unwissender als beim Spinnen daher bin ich wieder für alles offen. Habe auch hier schon bei Sportex geschaut allerdings fand ich die Wurfgewichte zum Teil unpassend?
Nunja Köder hab ich mir kreativ wie ich bin Westin Swim 12cm und diverse Stickbaits und Minnows zurechtgelegt. Ich bin mir nicht sicher aber ich denke ich würde gerne in Segment bis 17cm bleiben, da alles darüberhinaus schnell über 100g geht und dann hängt man gefühlt schon bei den Big Baits rum, allerdings lass ich mich gerne überreden. Preislich denke ich werde ich wohl um die 400€ investieren müssen? Danke euch schon mal


----------



## Schnuddi (28. Mai 2022)

Ich bitte diese hochwertige Combo an:

_Edit by Mod!
Angebote gehören in die AB Kleinanzeigen!_


----------

